# Sticky  Welcome | Добродошлица и правила



## Singidunum

Dear forum members and guests please feel welcome to the Serbian language forum! Here you will find information about construction projects and updates, architecture and urbanism, photography and travel or some laid-back discussion. Most of the discussion is in Serbian but feel free to ask in English anything you would like to know. We will all be glad to answer!

Have an enjoyable Stay! :cheers:


*Поштовани чланови и посетиоци добро дошли на форум српског језика!*

За нове чланове ево кратког објашњења наших секција.

У оквиру одељка *Изградња и развој* налази се подфорум Изградња, привреда и инфраструктура као и подфоруми Србија, Црна Гора и Република Српска.
*Изградња, привреда и инфраструктура* - овде можете уопштено разговарати о економији, саобраћају (путеви, ваздухопловство, метро, мостови, обилазнице, железница), стадионима, ски центрима, туризму, некретнинама, маринама, бродоградилиштима и свему осталом што чини развој. Посебан акценат је на нискоградњи о којој се пише у засебној секцији *Путеви*, затим железничком саобраћају у секцији *Железница* и ваздушном саобраћају у секцији *Ваздухопловство*.

Појединачне теме су подељене у следећа три подфорума:

*Србија*
*Црна Гора*
*Република Српска*
Подфорум Србија се састоји од секција за Београд, Шумадију и запад, Крагујевац, Војводину, Југ и исток, и Ниш. Подфорум Црна Гора се састоји од секција за Подгорицу и сјевер и Приморје. Подфорум Република Српска се састоји од секција Запад и Исток као и секције Бања Лука.
Појединачни градови имају своје посебне теме а за остале градове ту су теме по регионима. Такође сви важнији пројекти су одвојени од основних тема.

У оквиру одељка *Архитектура* налазе се подфоруми Архитектура и урбанизам и Оцени архитектуру.
*Архитектура и урбанизам* - овде можете да дискутујете о архитектури и урбанизму уопште, у садашњости и прошлости као и о свему ономе што утиче на живот градова.
*Лексикон архитектуре* - овде можете да оцењујете кроз анкете сву домаћу савремену архитектуру и значајнију старију архитектуру попут оне из 18, 19. и прве половине 20. века.

У одељку *Фотографија* налазе се подфоруми ССССлике, Ауторске теме и Старе слике и разгледнице.
*ССССлике* - ово је подфорум за приказивање најбољих фотографија домаћих градова. У оквиру њега налази простор за оне ваше посебно добре слике које можете да ставите на гласање у секцији *Фото такмичење*. Поред тога ту је и секција за снимке - *Видео*.
*Ауторске теме* - је секција намењена вашим личним фотографијама са домаћег терена.
*Старе слике и разгледнице* - ово је секција у којој се разговара о архитектури и урбанизму кроз разне епохе које су забележене на овај начин.

У одељку *Иностранство* налазе се подфоруми Иностранство и Путовања и репортаже.
*Иностранство* - у овом подфоруму можете да погледате презентације градова у свету које су начинили чланови из тих земаља за нас као и да продискутујете о новоградњи широм света. У оквиру њега налазе се и посебне секције *Атлас* за дискусију о страним државама и *Rate a building* за анкете о страној архитектури.
*Путовања и репортаже* - је подфорум за фотографије са ваших путовања по иностранству. Поред тога овде можете разговарати о путовањима уопште.

У одељку *Остале теме* налазе се подфоруми Кафана и Архива.
*Кафана* - сви знамо шта је! Место за опуштену дискусију о свим осталим темама. У оквиру ње налази се секција *Култура, друштво, наука* у којој се може писати и о техници, креативности и аутомобилизму као и секција *Спорт* за дискусију о спорту и спортским дешавањима. Пажња! - Сви делови форума се уређују и испади било које врсте који би могли да учине другима боравак на форуму непријатним ће бити санкционисани.
*Архива* - овде се налазе старије теме.



*Правила*

Подофрум српског језика дичи се мирољубивом, дружељубивом и пријатном атмосфером која је овде успостављена. Из тог разлога, како би висок ниво овог форума остао сачуван и у будућности сви чланови форума су дужни да поштују неколико простих правила која можете прочитати овде као и овде.

Следећи текст је нешто што ће вам објаснити шта можете да очекујете на овом форуму као и шта се очекује од вас. *Молимо вас да схватите да се учествовањем у раду овог форума обавезујете на поштовање наведених правила.*

*1)* Пре него што се одлучите да поставите питање или отворите нову тему, молимо вас да прво претражите форум јер постоји велика шанса да је на ваше питање већ постављен одговор!

*2)* Поштујте правила нет бонтона: упознајте се са структуром форума пре него што пошаљете своју прву поруку.

*3)* Придржавајте се тематике секције/теме. Поруке које скрећу са теме, посебно оне које за циљ имају провокацију, биће премештене или једноставно уклоњене са форума.

*4)* Будите толерантни у односу према уредницима и члановима форума. Забрањено је псовати и вређати друге чланове. Било какве проблеме на које будете наишли у односу са другим члановима разрешите путем приватних порука или преко модератора. Не одговарајте на провокације.

*5)* Спам у било ком облику је строго забрањен. Налози који буду нарушавали рад форума биће удаљени без двоумљења. Уколико сте уочили спам поруке, молимо вас да обавестите уреднике форума или путем приватних порука или тако што ћете користити формулар за пријављивање до ког се долази преко дугмета









*6)* Ваша безбедност се налази у вашим рукама! Суздржите се од објављивања поверљивих личних података, посебно оних која вам могу наудити као што су шифре, бројеви кредитних картица или адресе. Објављивање личних података било ког типа других чланова форума је строго забрањено.

*7)* Користите здрав разум и не постављајте огромне слика. Препоручена ширина је 900 пиксела. У већини случајева постарајте се да величина слика не прелази 1024 пиксела, а уколико желите да поделите фотографију са више детаља тада можете поставити сам линк ка фотографији или у облику хиперлинка или умањене фотографије, опција коју пружа већина сајтова за складиштење мултимедијалних фајлова. Ова ограничења се не односе на панораме.

*8)* Не дуплирајте теме по форуму. Такве теме ће бити обрисане или спојене са постојећим.

*9)* У наслову форума поштујте устаљену праксу коју ћете пронаћи у већ постојећим темама. Избегавајте непотребно писање великим словима или употребу посебних знакова којима је једини циљ скретање пажње.

*10)* Не пишите са циљем повећања броја ваших постова. Број порука на овом форуму није ни од каквог значаја.

*11)* Вишеструки налози су забрањени и основ су за тренутно блокирање. Уколико имате проблем са регистрацијом обратите се техничкој администрацији форума.

*12)* Непожељне дискусије о политици и религији су строго забрањене.

*13)* При објављивању туђих чланака и фотографија обавезно је навести:


име аутора
датум објављивања
место објављивања
*13а)* Где год је то могуће не објављујте целе чланке већ или само први пасус или његове најважније делове са линком ка пуној верзији.

*14)* Уколико постављате туђе фотографије напишите име аутора и поставите линк ка сајту где је фотографија оригинално објављена. Упутства за постављање слика можете пронаћи овде.

*15)* Забрањено је иницирање било какве негативне дискусије о другој држави до своје, као и о туђем граду до свог. Запамтите - навија се за свој тим а не против туђег!

Уживајте и свако добро! :cheers1:


----------

